# Joe Meder's class



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

A year ago I decided to take Joe Meder's week long gamehead course. By far the best hunting investment I've made. If you are a person who is consistently bringing heads to the taxidermist this class will pay for itself in no time and you will have ownership of your trophy. I knew zero about taxidermy when I showed up the first day, zero. Joe is a great teacher and shows the right way to do things. Having the live deer at the class was invaluable. You will get out of it what you put in. Since the class, I have done 17 mounts total. In April I brought 3 pieces to the ITA show and won 3 blue ribbons. I couldn't have come this far this fast by watching dvds or trial and error. So if you have been thinking of learning taxidermy, I highly suggest Joe's week long class. You will quickly realize why some taxidermists charge $500 and some charge $250. Here are some of the heads I've done this summer for friends and family.


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## frickdogg (Jul 25, 2009)

good job nice work


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice man! I am kind of in the same boat you were, wondering if I should go to school, or just try it myself with DVD's. If you don't mind, tell me a little more about the class. Where was it, the cost, etc.. Thanks!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Joe meder is one of the best whitetail guys ive ever seen. Your work is great man love the goat.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

kynknwl said:


> Very nice man! I am kind of in the same boat you were, wondering if I should go to school, or just try it myself with DVD's. If you don't mind, tell me a little more about the class. Where was it, the cost, etc.. Thanks!


The class is at Joes studio in Solon Iowa. It is M-F and 8-9 hours a day of intense training. You bring a head with you and mount it start to finish during the class so your first mount will be under his watchful eye. Joe tells it like it is and has a good way of getting through to different people. I'm always amazed how I can spend and hour and something just doesn't look right and he'll come over and move one thing with his thumb and the deer comes to life. I guess that is why he is a world champ. He mounts a customer deer for you to watch, video, and take pics of while making it look far to easy! He goes over everything from tanning and cape prep all the way to finish work. You get his dvd and a bunch of stuff(refernce head, set of eyes,tanning oil,etc) The most helpful thing and what makes good taxidermist vs bad is being able to read reference. He teaches you how to read it and then you go out to his 8 acre deer pen and make your own photo refernce book. You can spend as much time as you want out there and take hundreds of pic. He shows you what pics to take and of all the important spot (inside nose, all ear positions, hair patterns, eyes) 

I took the class in Feb 2010 and it was $1800. It has already paid for itself in what I would have spent in taxidermy on animals I have taken since then. And now I know exactly how it's getting done, when it's getting done, just how I want it. Guys come from all over the US to take the class. I highly recommend it. Let me know if you take it Feb-April and i'll take you shed hunting.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

That sounds amazing! I have actually been to Solon and Coralville for work before, very short trips though. Thank you for the info, I just may have to start stashing away a little money to fund this trip. And thanks for the shed hunting offer, if it worked out that way I would definitely take you up on it!


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Let's not give Joe all the credit... you Sir are a very talented individual. Good work!


----------

